# OpenRPG d20 Modern Sundays



## cmrscorpio (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm thinking of GMing a d20 Modern game so that I can get used to the OpenRPG program. I've played in a couple OpenRPG campaigns, and I've regularly DMed each week for the past 8 years. This campaign will mostly be a learning experience for me, and it is an excuse for me to run a campaign I've wanted to run for a long time but I can't find anyone locally interested.

I'm wanting to run a G.I. Joe campaign. At this time I'm still hammering out the details, and I want to find out if there is any interest before I put too much effort into this.

Character generation will happen at introductory session. Allowed material will be from any WotC published d20 Modern suppliment, restricted to Progress Level 5 (current modern technolgy) with some caveats. Laser pistols and rifles, PL 6 armors, and some other PL 6 items are allowed upon request depending on character concept.

I'm looking to have the game on Sundays at 11pm EST/8pm PST. My introductory session will be on Sunday, November 11 on Veav I and will be called G.I.Joe.

Anyone who is interested can respond in this thread, email me at dm_scorpio@yahoo.com or stop by at the introductory session.

Let me know your character ideas!


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 15, 2007)

Just in case you haven't yet, I'd suggest you also post on the OpenRPG website's own forums.  Better chances of finding potential players that way, I think.  Also, try bringing up a server on some Sundays around the time(s) you intend to run the game, naming the server something like Recruiting Players For d20 Modern.

I'm about to be recruiting again for my weekly D&D campaign on OpenRPG, and I always try running a recruitment server for a few hours or so each week, when looking for recruits (I've been using the program for playing and DMing over the past 6-7 years) just in case folks are looking around the servers for a game rather than checking the forums.  Given the widely varying schedules and all for online gamers, it's often necessary to recruit new folks once in a while even for a reliable group.

Just don't focus all your attention on waiting for folks to enter the server, it'll get boring quick.    I usually read a book, eat lunch/dinner, or work on miscellaneous gaming material for future D&D sessions while I wait.  Also, don't be too discouraged if some folks have the gall to show up, ask some questions, maybe spend a few hours of your time on character creation and related questions/debate/whatever, _then never show up again_, with nary a word of warning. :\ 


Anyway.....I dunno but I might be interested, myself.  I don't currently have any campaigns on Sundays, and it's usually my most-boring, nothin'-to-do day of the week.  Depends on the time and timezone, since other family members tend to use the computer at some point in the evening (I'm in Arizona, so Mountain Time).


----------

